# Ballet for kids



## BBSVK

My kids, 4 and 7 years old, saw a gala performance of opera and ballet excerpts. They both liked best _La fille mal gardee_. What are the other ballets they would probably like ? I tried also the Swan lake, which I personally consider a much prettier music, but the younger daughter is scared by the dramatic forte parts.


----------



## Rogerx

BBSVK said:


> My kids, 4 and 7 years old, saw a gala performance of opera and ballet excerpts. They both liked best _La fille mal gardee_. What are the other ballets they would probably like ? I tried also the Swan lake, which I personally consider a much prettier music, but the younger daughter is scared by the dramatic forte parts.



Try Chopin: Les Sylphides it's on you tube


----------



## jegreenwood

I've taken my grandnieces to Nutcracker, Coppelia, and Midsummer Night's Dream. The last has a complicated plot, so it may need some prep (and the 4 year old may not be ready). Sleeping Beauty and Cinderella may have stories they know. The Steadfast Tin Soldier has a sad ending, but they might like it.






I can't find a video of Circus Polka (a very short ballet with lots of children).


----------



## Marsilius

I suspect that kids would respond best to a ballet with a story - and so Les Sylphides might not be the best choice. I'd go for Coppelia. If you plan to introduce them to more works via video rather than live performances, The Pharaoh's Daughter might be worth considering.


----------



## jegreenwood

I’ve only seen Union Jack once, but it would certainly be a great choice for children, especially British children. This is an excerpt.






Balanchine also did Stars and Stripes to music by Sousa. Another one I've only seen once. The picture quality of the online video excerpt is not as good.


----------



## jegreenwood

Just picked up a set of tickets for seven, including four grandnieces, for _Sleeping Beauty. _An alternative to _The Nutcracker._ I've recommended that the parents get the 1959 Disney film, which uses some of Tchaikovsky's music.


----------

